# Verbraucherzentralen: Rufnummernsperre darf nichts kosten



## Telekomunikacja (10 September 2004)

Grüß Gott!

Die Verbraucherzentralen Baden-Württemberg, Bayern... haben am 08.09.2004 darüber informierte:
*Gesetzgeber muss EU-Richtlinie endlich umsetzen: Rufnummernsperre darf nichts kosten*http://www.vz-bw.de/UNIQ109473079203659587/doc11149A.html.

Dazu heute auch teltarif.de: *Rufnummernsperre darf nichts kosten. Verbraucherzentrale fordert Rückzahlung ab Mitte 2003*.

MfG,


----------



## Stalker2002 (10 September 2004)

Verflixtes Rückwirkungsverbot... *knurr*
Die Kohle für die Sperre würde ich mir gerne von der Teletrööt zurückholen. :motz: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Qoppa (10 September 2004)

:thumb:   :thumb:   :thumb:

Das war fällig! Es ist ja überhaupt nicht einzusehen, daß man für die Nichtinanspruchnahme einer gefahrenträchtigen Abrechnungsmethode auch noch zahlen soll.

Persönlich finde ich diese Sperrengebühr eines der widerwärtigsten Details des ganzen Mehrwertgeschäfts: wer definitiv mehrwertunwillig ist, bei dem kassiert die Telekom noch eine Abmeldungsgebühr für etwas, wozu er sich nie angemeldet hatte.  :evil: 

Der nächste logische Schritt ist: 0190/0900-Sperre als Standard, wer´s will, soll sich dafür freischalten lassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Der nächste logische Schritt ist: 0190/0900-Sperre als Standard, wer´s will, soll sich dafür freischalten lassen.



Was diverse Konkurrenten des Rosa Riesen längst praktizieren

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 September 2004)

Besonderen Spaß hat mir der *Schadenersatzforderung für bereits bezahlte Rufnummernsperre* genannte Musterbrief der VZ BaWü an das BMWA gemacht:

*Mein Telefondienstanbieter hat sich geweigert, mir die Kosten für die Sperrung zurück zu erstatten, bzw. die Sperrung kostenlos durchzuführen. Ich fordere Sie hiermit auf, mir diese bereits bezahlte Gebühr als Schadenersatz (Amtspflichtverletzung wegen nicht fristgerechter Umsetzung der Richtlinie) auf mein Konto Nr. ... bei der ... BLZ ... zurückzuerstatten.*

Andererseits: Ob sich da die Clements, Tackes und Schlauchs nicht biegen werden vor Lachen... sollte solch ein Schreiben denn je bis auf deren Schreibtisch vordringen? Na, und die Rickes und Rackes der Tickes- und Tackes-Com zittern sicher jetzt schon aus Angst vor dem "Druck" aus Berlin...


----------



## KatzenHai (11 September 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Verflixtes Rückwirkungsverbot... *knurr*
> Die Kohle für die Sperre würde ich mir gerne von der Teletrööt zurückholen. :motz:


:gruebel:

Scheint mir keine Frage des Rückwirkungsverbots zu sein. Die RiLi normiert eindeutig verbraucherschützende Vorgaben, aus denen einzelne Verbraucher eigene subjektive Rechte ableiten können. Diese schlagen hauptsächlich gegenüber den Nicht-Umsetzungs-Behörden durch (Amtspflichtverletzung), wirken aber auch gegenüber den Telcos.
Und "ohne Rechtsgrund" erhaltene Beträge (Verstoß gegen Gesetz hebelt auch Vertragsinhalte und/oder AGBs aus) sind bis zum Verjährungseintritt zurück zu zahlen.
VZ BaWü: :respekt:


----------



## Stalker2002 (11 September 2004)

Hmm, greift das bei mir? Ich habe AFAIR schon im letzten Jahrtausend sperren lassen. Das genaue Datum nebst Rechnung rauszupfriemeln würde eher mehr Aufwand bedeuten, als eine eventuelle Rückvergütung einbringt. Andererseits ist der Gedanke verlockend, mal etwas Schwung in die muffigen Amtsstuben zu bringen... :devil: 

MfG
L.


----------



## KatzenHai (12 September 2004)

Nein, greift nicht. Die Richtlinie verpflichtete ja erst zur Umsetzung bis 2003 - insofern gibt's tatsächlich keine Rückwirkung auf die Zeit davor (hat aber nichts mit dem _terminus technicus_ "Rückwirkungsverbot" zu tun).

Mal für alle als Klartext:

Die Richtlinie gibt's hier: Richtlinie 2002/22, die von der VZ gemeinte Passage lautet:



			
				Richtlinie schrieb:
			
		

> *Artikel 10 Ausgabenkontrolle*
> (1) Die Mitgliedstaaten stellen sicher, dass die benannten Unternehmen bei der Bereitstellung von Einrichtungen und Diensten, die über die in den Artikeln 4, 5, 6 und 7 sowie in Artikel 9 Absatz 2 genannten Einrichtungen und Dienste hinausgehen, die Bedingungen so festlegen, dass der Teilnehmer nicht für Einrichtungen oder Dienste zu zahlen hat, die nicht notwendig oder für den beantragten Dienst nicht erforderlich sind.
> (2) Die Mitgliedstaaten stellen sicher, dass die benannten Unternehmen, denen Verpflichtungen nach den Artikeln 4, 5, 6 und 7 und nach Artikel 9 Absatz 2 auferlegt sind, die in Anhang I Teil A aufgeführten besonderen Einrichtungen und Dienste bereitstellen, damit die Teilnehmer ihre Ausgaben überwachen und steuern und so eine nicht gerechtfertigte Abschaltung des Dienstes vermeiden können.
> (3) Die Mitgliedstaaten stellen sicher, dass die zuständige Behörde in der Lage ist, von der Anwendung der Anforderungen des Absatzes 2 im gesamten Hoheitsgebiet oder einem Teil davon abzusehen, wenn sie die Dienstmerkmale als weithin verfügbar erachtet.


Dazu dann:


			
				Richtlinie schrieb:
			
		

> *ANHANG I*
> BESCHREIBUNG DER EINRICHTUNGEN UND DIENSTE IM SINNE VON ARTIKEL 10 (AUSGABENKONTROLLE) UND ARTIKEL 29 (ZUSÄTZLICHE DIENSTMERKMALE)
> Teil A: Einrichtungen und Dienste im Sinne von Artikel 10
> (...)
> ...


Die Regierung hat beim Umsetzen (wie häufiger) handwerkliche Fehler gemacht und vorstehende Verpflichtung nicht in nationales Recht umgesetzt. Musste sie aber:



			
				Richtlinie schrieb:
			
		

> *Artikel 38 Umsetzung*
> (1) Die Mitgliedstaaten erlassen und veröffentlichen *bis zum 24. Juli 2003 *die Rechts- und Verwaltungsvorschriften, die erforderlich sind, um dieser Richtlinie nachzukommen. Sie setzen die Kommission unverzüglich davon in Kenntnis.
> Sie wenden diese Vorschriften ab dem 25. Juli 2003 an.
> (2) Wenn die Mitgliedstaaten diese Vorschriften erlassen, nehmen sie in den Vorschriften selbst oder durch einen Hinweis bei der amtlichen Veröffentlichung auf diese Richtlinie Bezug. Die Mitgliedstaaten regeln die Einzelheiten der Bezugnahme.
> (3) Die Mitgliedstaaten teilen der Kommission den Wortlaut der innerstaatlichen Rechtsvorschriften sowie aller nachträglichen Änderungen der Vorschriften mit, die sie auf dem unter diese Richtlinie fallenden Gebiet erlassen.


Immer gilt: Nicht national umgesetzt = EU-Richtlinie gilt (zumindest bei verbraucherschützenden Vorgaben wie hier) unmittelbar als nationales Recht. Das gilt also seit 25.07.03 auch bei uns unmittelbar.

Von daher ist der Gedanke der VZ schlicht bestechend einfach, richtig und fällig.


----------



## rohbau (21 September 2004)

hallo,

so sehe ich das auch!!!

wenn das nationale recht nicht greift, greift das eu-recht.

bin mal gespannt was die wettbewerbszentrale dazu meint.

laut telekom-homepage:
quelle: http://www.telekom.de/etelco/faq_frage/0,18133,951_201_637-1_2734,00.html

"Sie haben die Möglichkeit, die Anwahl bestimmter Rufnummern (z.B. 0190...)
für Ihren Anschluss sperren zu lassen.

Eine umfangreiche Stellungnahme zum Thema 0190 - 0 - Dialer hat die
Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) auf ihrer
Homepage unter dem Link "Informationen zu (0)190 - 0 - Dialer" abgegeben.

Für die Einrichtung einer Sperre ist die persönliche Beratung
erforderlich.

Über die unterschiedlichen Arten der Rufnummern- und Anschluss-Sperren und
die entsprechenden Kosten berät Sie gerne Ihre Kundenberatung.

Sie erreichen die Kundenberatung rund um die Uhr unter der kostenfreien
Rufnummer 0800 33 01000."



in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## rohbau (29 September 2004)

hallo, 

von zwei tagen, habe ich diverse Politiker aus dem landtag, per e-mail, kontaktiert. 

sie haben alle meine beschwerde, in den zuständigen ausschuss von bundestag, weitergeleitet, um die durchsetzung der eu-richtlinie in das natiolale recht zu erwirken. 

bitte schließt eucht meiner beschwerde an! 

danke. 



in diesem sinne... 

cu. rohbau


----------



## rohbau (5 Oktober 2004)

hallo, 

noch ein info über die nichtumsetzung der richtlinie 2002/22/EG 



in diesem sinne... 

cu. rohbau 


QUELLE: EU Brüssel, den 21. April 2004 
http://europa.eu.int/rapid/pressRel.../510&format=HTML&aged=0&language=DE&guiLangua ge=en 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Sechs Mitgliedstaaten steht Gerichtsverfahren wegen der Nichtumsetzung neuer Rechtsvorschriften im Bereich der elektronischen Kommunikation bevor 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Reference: IP/04/510 Date: 21/04/2004 

HTML: EN FR DE NL EL 
PDF: EN FR DE NL EL 
DOC: EN FR DE NL EL 


IP/04/510 

Brüssel, den 21. April 2004 

Sechs Mitgliedstaaten steht Gerichtsverfahren wegen der Nichtumsetzung neuer Rechtsvorschriften im Bereich der elektronischen Kommunikation bevor 

Nach neunmonatiger Verzögerung und zwei Verwarnungen hat die Kommission heute beschlossen, sechs Mitgliedstaaten Belgien, Deutschland, Griechenland, Frankreich, Luxemburg und die Niederlande vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof zu verklagen, weil sie neue Rechtsvorschriften zur elektronischen Kommunikation nicht vollständig umgesetzt haben. Seit der ersten Verwarnung der Kommission vom letzten Herbst haben Spanien und Portugal die erforderlichen einzelstaatlichen Maßnahmen getroffen, weshalb der heutige Beschluss nicht auf sie zutrifft. Die Niederlande haben ihre neuen Rechtsvorschriften gestern verabschiedet, und Frankreich wird seine nationalen Maßnahmen möglicherweise in sehr naher Zukunft zum Abschluss bringen. Fortschritte dieser Art werden berücksichtigt werden, doch geht von dem aktuellen Schritt ein deutliches Signal an die Mitgliedstaaten aus: die Unternehmen und die Bürger in diesen Ländern können sich eine weitere Verzögerung bei diesen wichtigen Reformen nicht leisten. 

„Der neue EU-weite Rechtsrahmen für elektronische Kommunikation ist ein Schlüsselmeilenstein auf dem Weg zu einer wissensbestimmten Wirtschaft", sagte Erkki Liikanen, das für Unternehmen und die Informationsgesellschaft zuständige Mitglied der Kommission. „Dies wird von den Staats- und Regierungschefs und vom Europäischen Parlament anerkannt, doch laufen diese wichtigen Reformen Gefahr, dadurch unterminiert zu werden, dass einige Mitgliedstaaten die neuen Rechtsvorschriften nicht rechtzeitig übernehmen. Das Fehlen eines deutlichen Rechtsrahmens verlangsamt die Investitionstätigkeit und bringt die Unternehmen und Verbraucher um den Nutzen der Reform. Dies geschieht in einer für den Kommunikationssektor und für die Wirtschaft im Allgemeinen besonders kritischen Zeit, weshalb die Kommission gezwungen war, diese Schritte einzuleiten. Mit dem heutigen Beschluss wird den betroffenen Ländern gesagt, sie sollen das Tempo beschleunigen, ihre einzelstaatlichen Maßnahmen notifizieren und den Reformprozess zum Abschluss bringen." 

Der neue EU-Rechtsrahmen hätte seit Juli vergangenen Jahres in allen Mitgliedstaaten in Kraft sein sollen. Er sieht eine weniger restriktive Regulierung vor, bietet den Mitgliedstaaten die Möglichkeit, die Rechtsvorschriften abzubauen, sobald die Märkte wettbewerbsfähig sind und gut funktionieren, und dürfte einen Beitrag dazu leisten, dafür zu sorgen, dass elektronische Dienste unionsweit allgemein zugänglich sind. Er hat Auswirkungen auf eine Vielzahl von elektronischen Kommunikationsnetzen und diensten, angefangen beim Telefon daheim oder in der Jackentasche über die Breitbandtechnik bis hin zum Internet. Der Rechtsrahmen ist ein maßgebliches Element der EU-Reformen von Lissabon. Er schafft geeignete Voraussetzungen für weitere Investitionen und mehr Wettbewerb, neue Arbeitsplätze, mehr Wahlmöglichkeiten und bessere Dienste für Verbraucher und Unternehmen in der gesamten erweiterten Union. Ein Schlüsselmerkmal ist sein technologieneutraler Ansatz, der Ausdruck des Zusammenwachsens von Festnetz- und Mobilfunkdiensten, online- und Rundfunkinhalten und einer ganzen Reihe unterschiedlicher Übertragungsplattformen ist. 

Acht Mitgliedstaaten haben die Frist für die Übernahme der vier Teile des neuen Rechtsrahmens(1) in einzelstaatliches Recht nicht eingehalten. Gegen sie hat die Kommission vergangenes Jahr Vertragsverletzungsverfahren eingeleitet (vgl. IP/03/1356 und IP/03/1750). Nach der Notifizierung von Umsetzungsmaßnahmen durch Spanien und unlängst durch Portugal wurden die gegen sie eingeleiteten Maßnahmen eingestellt. Der Kommission sind die Fortschritte bekannt, die in den Mitgliedstaaten, insbesondere in den Niederlanden und in Frankreich, im Hinblick auf den Abschluss der Umsetzungsmaßnahmen gemacht werden, doch muss noch eine letzte Anstrengung unternommen werden. Sie ist bereit, solchen Entwicklungen Rechnung zu tragen, sobald die einzelstaatlichen Rechtsvorschriften förmlich notifiziert werden. 

Von diesen Gerichtsverfahren dürfte auch ein starkes Signal an die neuen Mitgliedstaaten ausgehen, in denen der neue Rechtsrahmen ab dem 1. Mai gelten soll. Die Kommission hat seit geraumer Zeit mit den Behörden dieser Länder eng zusammengearbeitet, um sie bei der Vorbereitung auf die Durchführung des neuen Rechtsrahmens zu unterstützen. Neben den laufenden Besuchen, bilateralen Sitzungen und Diskussionen, auch im Kommunikationsausschuss, hat die Kommission die nationalen Regulierungsbehörden (NRB) bei der Vorbreitung auf die Aufgaben der Datenerhebung und der Marktbeobachtung unterstützt. 

Hintergrund 

Der neue Rechtsrahmen für elektronische Kommunikationsnetze und -dienste beinhaltet vier Maßnahmen, die ab Juli 2003 gelten sollten. Bei diesen handelt es sich um die Rahmenrichtlinie, die Genehmigungsrichtlinie, die Zugangsrichtlinie und die Universaldienstrichtlinie(2). 


Die Rahmenrichtlinie enthält die Regeln und Grundsätze, die für alle Aspekte des neuen Rechtsrahmens gelten. Ihr besonderer Schwerpunkt liegt auf den Zuständigkeiten und Befugnissen der nationalen Regulierungsbehörden (NRB), da diesen im neuen Regulierungssystem eine Schlüsselrolle zukommt. 

Die Genehmigungsrichtlinie schafft die Rahmenbedingungen für den Betrieb und die Bereitstellung verschiedener Netze und Dienste und für die Auflagen, die für diese Tätigkeiten gelten können. Eine ihrer Folgen ist die Verringerung der Formalitäten im Zusammenhang mit der Aufnahme neuer Dienste, wobei gleichzeitig sichergestellt wird, dass die Behandlung der Betreiber unionsweit kohärenter wird. 

In der Zugangsrichtlinie sind die Grundsätze für die Behandlung von Zugangsfragen durch die nationalen Regulierer und für das in vielen Fällen komplexe Verhältnis zwischen den verschiedenen Betreibern auf Großhandelsebene festgelegt. Nach Möglichkeit sollte die Entwicklung den Marktkräften überlassen bleiben, die Regulierer erhalten jedoch die Befugnisse, die sie benötigen, um einzugreifen, wenn sie feststellen, dass die übergeordneten Ziele der Telekommunikationspolitik der EU möglicherweise nicht eingehalten werden. 

In der Universaldienstrichtlinie werden Regeln und Grundsätze festgelegt, die gewährleisten sollen, dass die Verbraucher fair behandelt werden und in der gesamten Union von einem erschwinglichen Zugang zu den von ihnen benötigten Diensten profitieren können. 
Im Falle der Mitgliedstaaten, die ihre einzelstaatlichen Maßnahmen notifiziert haben, ist die Bewertung der Vereinbarkeit dieser Maßnahmen mit dem Gemeinschaftsrahmen im Gange. 

Ein letztes Element des neuen Richtlinienpakets ist die Richtlinie 2002/58/EG über den Datenschutz für die elektronische Kommunikation (3). Gegen die Mitgliedstaaten, die diese Richtlinie nicht bis zum 31. Oktober 2003 in nationales Recht umgesetzt haben, wurden ebenfalls Vertragsverletzungsverfahren eingeleitet (vgl. IP/03/1663 und IP/04/435). Die Kommission hat vor kurzem den betroffenen Ländern mit Gründen versehene Stellungnahmen zukommen lassen und wird anhand ihrer Antworten prüfen, ob auch vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof gegen sie vorgegangen werden soll. 

Weitere Hintergrundinformationen über den neuen Rechtsrahmen sind unter folgender Internet-Adresse zu finden: 

http://europa.eu.int/information_society/topics/telecoms/regulatory/new_rf/index_en.htm 

Neuere Informationen über den Umsetzungsstand sind dem Umsetzungsbericht 2003 zu entnehmen (vgl. IP/03/1572), der unter folgender Internet-Adresse abgerufen werden kann: 

http://europa.eu.int/information_so...mplementation_enforcement/annualreports/9thre port/index_en.htm 

Informationen über die Fortschritte, die in den neuen Mitgliedstaaten bei den Regulierungsreformen und der Erreichung der für die Informationsgesellschaft gesteckten Ziele gemacht wurden, sind dem abschließenden e-Europe-Fortschrittsbericht zu entnehmen: 

http://www.emcis2004.hu/dokk/binary/30/17/3/eEurope__Final_Progress_Report.pdf 

Die Marktlage in den Beitrittsländern wird in einer Reihe von Berichten beschrieben, die von IBM Consulting im Auftrag der Kommission und in Zusammenarbeit mit den NRB verfasst wurden, um diese bei der Vorbereitung auf die Datenerhebung zu unterstützen: 

http://europa.eu.int/information_so...nternational_aspects/main_areas_work/eu_enlar gement/index_en.htm 

(1) Rahmenrichtlinie, Genehmigungsrichtlinie, Zugangsrichtlinie und Universaldienstrichtlinie, ABl. L 108 vom 24.4.2002. 

(2)Richtlinie 2002/21/EG (Rahmenrichtlinie), Richtlinie 2002/20/EG (Genehmigungsrichtlinie), Richtlinie 2002/19/EG (Zugangsrichtlinie) und Richtlinie 2002/22/EG (Universaldienstrichtlinie). 

(3) Richtlinie 2002/58/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 12. Juli 2002 über die Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten und den Schutz der Privatsphäre in der elektronischen Kommunikation (Datenschutzrichtlinie für die elektronische Kommunikation) (ABl. L 201 vom 31.7.2002, S. 37).


----------



## rohbau (7 Oktober 2004)

*Staatsministerum Baden-Württemberg überprüft die Sachlage...*

Hallo, 
Heute, am 07. Oktober 2004, habe ich ein Brief vom Staatsministerum 
Baden-Württemberg [Aktenzeichen III-Medien] bekommen.

"Ihr Schreiben an den Herrn Ministerpräsidenten vom 28.09.2004 

Sehr geehrter Herr ....,
vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben an Herrn Ministerpräsidenten Erwin Teufel vom 28.09.2004.
Der Herr Ministerpräsidenten hat mich gebeten, mich um die Angelegenheit zu kümmern. 
Zunächst sind jedoch einige Nachforschungen erforderlich. Das Ergebnis unserer Überprüfung werde ich Ihnen baldmöglich mitteilen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
M. G." 

In diesem Sinne... 
cu. rohbau

_Name entfernt! Dino_


----------



## rohbau (12 Oktober 2004)

*neu info der verbraucherzentrale bw*

zur info, von der verbraucherzentrale bw. 

in diesem sinne... 
cu. rohbau 

quelle: verbraucherzentrale baden-württemberg e.v. 

"Sehr geehrter Herr ..., 

Unsere Pressesprecherin, Frau K..., hat Ihre Mail an mich weiter geleitet. 
Nochmals vielen Dank für Ihre Mitteilungen. 

Kurz eine Information zur aktuellen Situation. 
Inzwischen hat der Gesetzgeber reagiert. 
Im neuen Entwurf der Telekommunikationskundenschutzverordnung, 
der der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg vorliegt, 
ist die Vorschrift der Europäischen Universaldienstrichtlinie 2002/22/EG, 
die eine kostenlose Sperrung vorschreibt, berücksichtigt und im § 7 umgesetzt. 

Die neue Verordnung wird vorraussichtlich im Frühjahr 2005 in Kraft treten. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

B. S...-W... 

Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg e.V."


----------



## Bremsklotz (12 Oktober 2004)

Na Klasse, ist doch was, aber bis dahin darf der Ludwig munter weiter kassieren. :bigcry:


----------



## rohbau (14 Oktober 2004)

*BRIEF: Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Arbeit...*

hallo,

der brief wurde vom staatsministerum baden-württemberg weitergeleitet.

*vielen dank, an den herrn ministerpräsidenten erwin teufel und seine
mitarbeiter!!!*

das bundesministerium für wirtschaft und arbeit überprüft die sachlage,
laut dem brief vom 12.10.2004.


"Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

für Ihr Schreiben vom 28.09.2004, mit dem Sie die unentgeltliche Sperrung von
Rufnummernbereichen ansprechen, danke ich Ihnen.

Ihr Anliegen wird derzeit im Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Arbeit insbesonde
auch unter Berücksichtigung der einschlägigen europarechtlichen Bestimmunungen geprüft.

Nach Abschluss der Prüfung werde ich unaufgefordert auf Ihr Schreiben zurück kommen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

in Auftrag

C... P..."


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

*Mehr Fragen als vorher...*

Nachdem ich alle Einträge gelesen habe, habe ich mehr Fragen als vorher (muss an meinem mangelnden IQ liegen...).

Ich habe am 15.10.2004 aufgrund einer Menge Ärger und Geld die 0190-/0900-Nummern bei der Telekom sperren lassen. Rechnung wird also demnächst kommen. - Was kann ich denen erzählen? Worauf berufe ich mich? Schriftlich/telefonisch?  - Rechtsberatung wäre angebracht.   

Vielleicht können wir ja mal ein Exempel statuieren.

Danke und Gruß,

Jesusfreak


----------



## scrat007 (24 Oktober 2004)

Rechtsberatung kann dir nur ein Anwalt geben, im Forum ist das nicht möglich (wegen der Gesetzlichen Lage), hier im Forum kannst du Erfahrungsberichte nachlesen und dich mit anderen Betroffenen Austauschen.

Wenn du eine gezielte Beratung suchst mußt du zum Anwalt deines vertrauens gehen.


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Mehr Fragen als vorher...*



			
				Jesusfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich denen erzählen?


Wichtig ist zuerst, dass Du die angewählte Nummer unverkürzt hast. Solltest Du den unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis nicht bestellt haben, dann solltest Du die vollständigen Verbindungsdaten nachträglich bei dem Rechnungssteller erheben. Mit dem Ergebnis lässt sich Dein Problem hier sicher gut analysieren, alles andere wäre verfrüht und nicht sinnreich, spekulativ.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 Oktober 2004)

*Re: BRIEF: Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Arbeit...*



			
				rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Abschluss der Prüfung werde ich unaufgefordert auf Ihr Schreiben zurück kommen.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> in Auftrag
> C... P..."



Na, da werden wohl — wenn überhaupt — noch einige Jahre ins *Ländle* gehen, bis *er* sich wieder meldet:


> [...] ich habe den Bundestagsabgeordneten J[...] P[...] nach einem Streit in der Wahlnacht der Stuttgarter OB-Wahl geohrfeigt. Das darf — egal welche Begründung dafür vorliegt — nicht geschehen. Ein Minister muss sich untadelig verhalten. Ich habe zwar in großer Erregung gehandelt und mich unmittelbar im Anschluss bei Herrn Dr. P[...] entschuldigt, das heilt aber den Vorgang nicht.
> Ich übernehme die volle Verantwortung und ziehe damit auch die notwendige Konsequenz, die meinem Amtsverständnis entspricht. Gemäß Artikel 55 (1) der Landesverfassung erkläre ich meinen Rücktritt vom Amt des Ministers des Staatsministeriums und für europäische Angelegenheiten.
> Ich bedauere das Vorgefallene zutiefst. Es schmerzt mich umso mehr, als J[...] P[...] und ich seit 20 Jahren Freunde und Weggefährten sind. Ich bitte die Öffentlichkeit um Verständnis dafür, dass Menschen — auch wenn sie Minister sind — nicht ohne Emotionen sind. [...]


----------



## rohbau (2 November 2004)

hallo telekomunikacja,

der brief vom 12. oktober 2004 ist von einer frau, aus der bundesministerium für wirtschaft und arbeit, verfasst.



in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## Telekomunikacja (2 November 2004)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> ist von einer frau, aus der bundesministerium für wirtschaft und arbeit, verfasst.



Schade...  :cry: ...


----------



## rohbau (16 November 2004)

*ANTWORTSCHREIBEN:Bundesministeriums für Wirtschaft u. Arbeit*

Hallo,

heute habe ich das Antwortschreiben, vom dem Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Arbeit,
per Post, bekommen.



*RÜCKFORDERUNG DER GEBÜHREN FÜR DIR RUFNUMMERNSPERRE [AZ VII B1 999 890]


Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxx,

nach Abschluss der rechtlichen Prüfung komme ich nunmehr auf Ihr Schreiben vom 29.09.2004, mit dem Sie die unentgeltliche Sperrung von Rufnummernbereichen angesprochen hatten, zurück.

Die rechtliche Prüfung Ihres Anliegen hat ergeben, das ein Anspruch gegen die Bundesregierung auf Erstattung von für dir Einrichtung einer Rufnummernsperre gezahlten Gebühren nicht besteht. Die geltende Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV) sieht in § 13 Abs. 2 für den Kunden die Möglichkeit vor, die Nutzung seines Telefonzugangs durch eine netzseitige Sperrung bestimmter Arten von Rufnummern zu beschränken. Die Kostenfrage wird in dieser Regelung nicht angesprochen.

Die Richtlinie 2002/22/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 7. März 2002 über den Universaldienst und Nutzerrechte bei elektronischen Kommunikationsnetzen und -diensten (Universaldienstrichtlinie) sieht in ihrem Anhang I Teil A Buchstabe b in der Beschreibung der Einrichtungen und Dienste im Sinne von Artikel 10 eine kostenlose selektive Rufnummernsperre für abgehende Verbindungen vor. Da die Universaldienstrichtlinie in allen Mitgliedstaaten der Europäischen Union seit dem 25. Juli 2003 angewandt werden muss, ist die geltende Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung nach Auffassung des Bundesministeriums für Wirtschaft und Arbeit – entsprechend der allgemein geltenden Auslegungskriterien – richtlinienkonform auszulegen. Ein Versäumnis der Bundesregierung, das einen Schadenersatzanspruch rechtfertigen würde, besteht daher nicht.

Gleichwohl erarbeitet die Bundesregierung derzeit auf der Grundlage des neunen Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG), das am 26. Juni 2004 in Kraft getreten ist, eine neue Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung, deren Entwurf in § 7 Abs. 3 für den Kunden ausdrücklich die unentgeltliche netzseitige Sperrung bestimmter Rufnummernbereiche vorsieht. Der Entwurf wird derzeit mit der Fachöffentlichkeit und den anderen Ministerien erörtert; er bedarf sowohl der Zustimmung des Bundesrates als auch des Deutschen Bundestages. Nach den Vorstellungen des Bundesministeriums für Wirtschaft und Arbeit soll das parlamentarische Verfahren im Frühjahr 2005 abgeschlossen werden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Im Auftrag


Pxxxxxx*



die damen und herren, im bundesministeriums für wirtschaft und arbeit, können nicht einmal meine frage beantworten?!?

*Nichtumsetzung einer kostenlose Rufnummer-Sperrung nach der EU-Richtlinie 2002/22 EG in die Nationalen Rechtsprechung, ab dem 25. Juli 2003*

siehe meinen brief:

*CDU-Landesgeschäftsstelle
Landesvorsitzender
Ministerpräsident E* T*
Hasenb***straße 49 b 

D-70176 Stuttgart 



Nichtumsetzung einer kostenlose Rufnummer-Sperrung nach der EU-Richtlinie 2002/22 EG in die Nationalen Rechtsprechung, ab dem 25. Juli 2003 



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

seit dem 25. Juli 2003 hätte die Bundesrepublik eine europäische Universaldienstrichtlinie, 2002/22
EG, umsetzen und anwenden müssen, die eine kostenlose Sperrmöglichkeit vorschreibt.

Weil sie das versäumt hat, berechnen beispielsweise die Deutsche Telekom, €9,90 für eine 0190- / 0900-Sperrung, ihren Kunden immer noch erhebliche Gebühren für eine Sperrung.

Quellen:
1) Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale BaWü am 08. September 2004
h**p://***.verbraucherzentrale-bw.de/UNIQ109473558303809754/doc11148A.html 

2) Pressemitteilung der Homepage DialerSchutz.de am 11. September 2004 
h**p://***.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/fairnews/read_news.php?action=output&id=194 

3) Europäischen Parlament Universaldienstrichtlinie 2002/22 EG am 24. April 2002 
h**p://europa.eu.int/smartapi/cgi/sga_doc?smartapi!celexapi!prod!CELEXnumdoc&lg=DE&numdoc=320 
02L0022&model=guichett 

Hiermit Bitte ich Sie um die Überprüfung vom Sachverhalt und gegeben falls eine Weiterleitung meiner Beanstandung in den Landtag. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

xxxxxxx*


in diesem sinne…

cu. rohbau  :argue:


----------



## rohbau (23 November 2004)

*ZWISCHENNACHRICHT - STAATSMINISTERRIUM BADEN-WURTTEMBERG*

hallo,
zur info.
in diesem sinne...
cu. rohbau

*Ihr Schreiben an den Herrn Ministerpräsidenten vom 28.09.2004
Meine Zwischennachricht vom 05.10.2004

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxx,

ich komme zurück auf die im Betreff genannte Angelegenheit und möchte
Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Frage einer möglichen Nichtumsetzung einer
kostenlosen Rufnummernsperrung nach der EU-Richtlinie 2002/22/EG
(Universaldienstrichtlinie) in nationales Recht mittlerweile Gegenstand
eines Antrags der Abg. Rxxxx u. a. (CDU) im Landtag vom Baden-
Württemberg ist. Derzeit erstellt das Staatsministerium eine
Stellungnahme zu dem Antrag. Sobald diese Stellungnahme offiziell als
Landtagsdrucksache veröffentlicht wird, was voraussichtlich Mitte
Dezember der Fall sein wird, werd wir Ihnen hiervon eine Mehrfertigung
zukommen lassen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mxxxxxxx Gxxxxxx*


----------

